

M&A Issues: The Stay Package  - cwan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2011/02/ma-issues-the-stay-package.html

======
bryanlarsen
I say "Yay!" for number 3, the carve-out for employees when their shares have
been diluted to worthlessness. That actually earned me a bit of cash during
the dot-com flame-out era.

Also as a counter-example to another point, I was at a company where the stay
package was 4 years. It has expired, and all 5 founders have stayed past the 4
years. I think a large part of this is due to the quality of the acquirer.

